# Can I moisturize my tortoise?



## Padme (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a leopard tortoise that is about 6 months old. She has a little bathing area and the right heat and everything in her tank but just the last 2 days her head seems a little dry and lighter colored on one side. Can I use a little oil free natual baby lotion or something else for pets specifically that would hydrate and help her heal or be better off? Its not peeling or anytihng, just a little dry. Is that normal btw?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 26, 2009)

Tortoises in the wild don't get any special products. I (and most people here) believe in simulating the wild conditions best as we can, which includes never using any product on the skin or shell. This includes oil, moisturizers, cream, etc. The water does a fine enough job. If she has a medical condition (which it doesn't sound like) an ointment may be the only thing allowed in the future, but it doesn't seem needed right now. Peeling skin by the way is normal for a tortoise as they do shed. If the skin looks dry, the tort may need to be soaked more or longer. What are you doing as far as soaking, or is it just up to her in the enclosure? Explain the lighter colored on one side. I don't understand that. Skin and shell coloring does change over time too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 26, 2009)

Please don't put any human products on a tortoise, she's dry because she's a 'desert species' her skin is just fine...we dry them out by soaking them so much so some dry skin is to be expected...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL a lot of people prob think that this is a joke or something, but believe it or not we do get that question about DT's in my turtle club often we hear people using vaseline and other types products on their shells and skins, and we tell them that they are supposed to look like that and it is not good to put human products on turtels and tortoise, I know of no such prod developed specifacally for torts and turtles, and if one did exist it would be totally unnecesary. So please do not take my words to be unkind or mean, your leopard is intemded to look like that and is doing jut fine, dry skin and all.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

It is my belief if a tort is dry it need moisture from the inside out. Yes even humans. The best type of hydration comes from within. Please as everybody has said do not put things on your tort. Their skin is not like ours and I truley believe if it seems dry perhaps misting its food for added moisture within will help resolve the problems.


----------

